# Summit Lake



## AndroDoug (Apr 12, 2004)

OK hard water guys... I am not an ice fisherman, and don't really follow too much of what goes on in the hard water world. But there is something that seems a little strange to me. I see big lakes like Mogadore, LaDue and others being almost TOTALLY covered with ice, shore to shore in most places. Today, I happened down 76 and saw wave action and PLENTY of open water on Summit Lake! It was like 95% OPEN!!!

How is this possible? Really..?? The darn lake can't be _that_ polluted, can it?


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

I Think That Might Be The Case..i Have Never Saw Anyone Ice Fish There...


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

i grew up over the hill from the lake (kenmore) and i cant ever remember the lake being completly frozen mabey 1 or 2 times in the 27 years we lived their............their is some bad stuff in that lake................jim


----------



## bellman (Dec 22, 2004)

The canal enters one end of the lake and exits the other,so the water doesn't always freeze although I have ice fished there. I grew up not far from there and fished there alot about 20 years ago. Polluted but not too bad, lots of nice bass and crappie, especially at the north end. I'd never eat anything out of there.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I'd agree with the polution aspect


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

I am pretty sure that the old Diamond Crystal plant lets off steam into the canal just west of Kenmore Blvd also. That heats up the canal water entering summit lake.


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

exexec,is right..steam and maybe some salt too...gee,why didnt i think of that..lol.....


----------

